# Milan in Sept!!



## sarahbuts03 (Jun 8, 2012)

:Hi there everyone, 

Just a couple of questions for those in the know!!

My husband has been offered a job in Milan and all going well we shall be moving there early this septemmber! yey! :clap2:

First question really is where would you recommend that we look for an apartment rent wise? 
Milan centre is too expensive, so somewhere that is good for schools ( we have a 4yr old and a 2yr old, both boys ) and with a decent commute (less than an hours journey to the city centre)?

Second question, what age do children start school in Italy and how do you find the education system? What advice in general would you be able to provide us??


Many thanks for taking the time to read this!!!


----------



## melo (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello !
I am moving to milan too!
I have to kids as well
I hope everything goes well with you move
See you


----------



## dan83m (Jul 31, 2012)

hi there 

im Daniel from Milan , well if u want to take a good apartment with less cost well i suggest u to try to find it near piazza udine or around that zones , if u want any good site where to find well just ask me n i can provide u
At 5 or 6 u can already take them to children garden (asilo)
For general advice well i dunno , maybe try to make a question about what are u looking for , and i try to reply u as my best 
cya


----------



## 63vino (May 1, 2012)

sarahbuts03 said:


> :Hi there everyone,
> 
> Just a couple of questions for those in the know!!
> 
> ...


Ciao, I'm thomas (from usa)


I spent a few years in milan 6 years ago and had 2 school age kids and did a fair amount of homework. We did not end up putting them in school however I may be able to provide some insight.


Its rather a long explanation (as are most things in italy). Feel free to email at gmail using my user name.

Bast of luck!
Cheers tom

I'm still in italy but now on the beach


----------



## roysteve (Jan 3, 2012)

sarahbuts03 said:


> :Hi there everyone,
> 
> Just a couple of questions for those in the know!!
> 
> ...


The area around Parco Lambro is nice and child-friendly; also inexpensive. There is a major metro line along via Palmanova that goes directly into centro.


----------



## zuccheronan (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello Sarah,

Accommodation is very expensive here - would your husband be entitled to re-location/expat incentives? If his work is negotiating on the rent then maybe they can get a better deal through an agent they know - I know of things like this happening.

As for areas, there are some nice streets further out, where rent is cheaper. Would you still like to be on the Metro line? I know a lot of people who live around Ripamonti, however, this area is only serviced by trams. 

If you would like to ask for opinions on specific streets then please do, personally, after being here a year I love where I live (in the centre) but would live outside if I had to, all I do know if the only area I wouldn't live in is around Zara/Centrale!


----------

